# Pruning Sealer without asphalt



## PTS (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a customer that has several oaks that have to be pruned for a construction project and build. They have expressed concern for oak wilt. They also requested that I seal the cut. I explained the whole sealing asphalt thing to them and they were understanding. I have seen an all natural pruning sealer that contains no asphalt and is "safe" for trees. However I know nothing about the product and now I can't even find it anymore. Does anyone know of this product and do you have an opinion on the stuff. 

I recently started carrying a new line of products from AM Leonard, fertilizers, arborist tools, gardening and outdoor tools, green house supplies, that type stuff. Anyway the only sealers even these people have are asphalt based and that surprised me. A company so involved in our field of work would carry and only have that type of product.

I'm just trying to gather some info. 

Thanks,

Kyle


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Apr 10, 2006)

What exactly is wrong with asphalt sealer again?
Don't forget to sanitize your tools with some rubbing alcohol.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 10, 2006)

Asphalt sealers are thick and will bubble up if applied too heavily. Applied properly, the seal is still good. If they are all that's out there, you might consider carrying them with a user's recommendation.

Thinner sealers don't bubble up, but they do need more frequent reapplication.

Do they make Lac-Balsam anymore?


----------



## Elmore (Apr 10, 2006)

*Doc Farwell's Seal and Heal*

Doc Farwell's Seal and Heal


----------



## scottbaker (Apr 11, 2006)

I have understood that to prevent oak wilt, if you have to prune during the active season, anything that covers the pruning wound quickly works fine...even spray paint. Any experts that can confirm this?

Other "sealers" can cause problems especially thick ones with asphalt which I see all the time with lots of critters and crap underneath them.

Lac Balsam is still on the market.

I have a sample of a product from Australia "Arborbalm" that is supposed to increase cell division and speed up formation of new tissue over trunk wounds...says in directions not for branch cuts. I put someon a camelia next to my driveway..can't say if it works...anyone know of this? I think Mark Hartley sent it to me. I'm a little paranoid about getting any on me!

BTW I still have my paint pot that used to hang off my 24" fanno back in the 70's!

Remember trees don't really heal...they cover over injuries.


----------

